# Severed zombie head prop.



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very awesome and simple too! I think I will make one of these! Thanks!


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

You could do so much with it.
Maybe even work in a bit of simple plumbing and have like blood flowing out of the mouth or something... Too much?
Either way, it's a pretty good solution to a common problem. 'Where to find a severed head for my halloween display'


----------

